# Clerical officer interview for HSE questions



## wickla (13 Mar 2007)

Hi all,
I recently got an interview date for the position of clerical officer for the HSE. I am in the private sector and on what I would consider to be good money. The trouble is the job could end tommorrow (manufacturing  ) so I am after a bit more security. I realise I would be taking a 1/3 drop in wages but to me the probability that with hard work I could move up quickly (and perhaps reskill by going to college part-time) would outweigh this in the long run, besides, I would have a genuine interest in a career change and don't mind learning from the bottom. I am worried about the interview for a couple of reasons though, I wonder would anyone have any advice?

Concerned that interviewers may ask themselves...Why the hell does this guy want to move from his current job to be a clerical officer wit the HSE (I am also 33 years old)?
Do not have a secratarial course (but have keyboard skills all the same).
thx,
Wickla


----------



## Welfarite (13 Mar 2007)

Point One. I don't think the interviewers would take such a narrow view of it. They may ask the question and your answer will be that you fancy exactly as you posted: security, lokking for challenge, hard work, reskill, etc.

Point Two. They will have already seen your level of skills on your CV adn have selected you for interview on that basis, so you must have enough to get to interview stage. rememebr many other applications were not even called for interview, I presume!


----------



## tricky@ (13 Mar 2007)

competency based interviews are commonplace nowadays in the civil/public sector so be prepared for questions on topics such as your planning/organisation skills, ability to work as part of a team, examples of where you displayed initiative in previous employment etc.


----------



## pinkyBear (13 Mar 2007)

Hi Wickla,
I have moved from the public to the provate sector and have vowed never to go back.

What you would find is that it is actually very difficult to rise up in the public sector and those who do can sometimes not be the best person for the job (I do not want to generalise here), the pay rises - now they are fantastic (not) but what I found infuriating was that no mater how hard you worked every one got the same pay rise.

Also do note that more often than not some those who have been promoted did not get there by skill but because they have been around for some time.



> Why the hell does this guy want to move from his current job to be a clerical officer wit the HSE


If I were you I'd aske yourself the same question, why - you will be taking a sizeable downturn in salary, possibily deskilling yourself (you will be going in at entry level) . Things are not like they used to be and a job is not a job for life....


----------



## wickla (13 Mar 2007)

Thanks for your replies. They do not have my CV though I assume they made their judgement to call me for interview based on the aptitude test.


----------



## buzybee (15 Mar 2007)

I am 34, and am also called for the HSE Clerical Officer interview.  I am an accountant and am on 28K.  

If you want to earn a lot of money, and don't mind working very hard, then you are better off staying in the private sector.  However, if you want a work life balance, and want the security of a permanent job, then the public sector is better.  Don't assume you will automatically rise up an earn 50K or 60K anytime soon in the public sector.  Just be happy to stay on the Clerical officer scale, and don't expect much more.

The reason I want to move to the public sector, is that it is very well paid for the hours you work.  Also, I like office work/accounts, and I feel that I would get a better hourly rate in the public sector.  I know it starts at 22K, but it rises up to 34K after 10 years.  This is very good for a 32.5 hour week, little responsibility and paid overtime.

Currently I am supposed to work 40 hrs a week for my salary.  I often work longer than this, and I don't get overtime or time in lieu.  I am sure my hourly rate of pay is 10 euros or less, by the time I do all the extra hours.  I know I would be better off emotionally by just doing a shorter week, and getting the 22K pa.

I know I could get more money in the private sector, by changing to a more senior job, but I am afraid that I would have to work even more hours and have even more responsibility.  Currently I find that work can be very stressful sometimes.  The feeling that I don't get adequately compensated for my efforts contribute to the stress.  I resent having to work so hard for little money, after putting in so much effort to get my qualification, relevant experience etc. 

Also I got made redundant a few years ago, had a number of contract jobs.  A lot of these don't have sick pay.  If you are out with a flu for a few days, you get no sick pay. This is difficult when there are the same household bills to pay.  

The reason why I am so sick of the private sector, is because I don't have a permanent job in a large co. with sick pay, VHI paid etc.  I have to work very hard for the money I earn.  Sometimes I feel 'codded' because the companies pay a 'salary' say they are giving 39 hrs a week.  However, they lay out so much work that I can't get it done in the 39 hrs a week.  At least the public sector seem a bit more fairer.


----------



## Donnachain (11 Jan 2008)

i work in the public sector as a clerical officer and i was reading the letting off steam section and i cant of course comment because im not allowed yet so this thread seems perfect.

i work in the public sector for 3 years and earn 25,500.  i pay my OWN pension and do NOT get any extra for doing it. i dont know where some of the people commenting are getting there information but i dont think what i earn is great money. i totally agree about the pay increases its all the big boys getting it along with the bonuses they already received last year.  its all the small fish that are of course getting screwed over.


----------



## wickla (29 Jan 2008)

I agree with Donnachain, I have got that elusive job in the public sector since last summer, though not in the HSE, luckily enough as it happens. Baring in mind I worked for 13 years in manufacturing, and finished up as an engineer for global leader in semiconductor manufacturing machinery and earning upwards of 65k (with expenses, allowances etc.) in 2006. I now earn 23k as a clerical officer. I can honestly say as a 34 year old starting on a new career path (fortunate enough to be able to do so in may opinion given that there will be serious job losses in the private sector), it is hard work for the money relative to any old job in the private sector I ever had even starting out. My advice to you Donnachain is to play the system, you are entitled to a lot of things like further education etc. which I will be taking full advantage of when my probation period is up. I only entend to be a CO for the 2 years I have to be. I now speak to my old friends in my old job and they may be earning 60-70k at the moment but there is a certain multinational that is on it's way to China (as many will do) and now they are worried about their future. When the dole offices are full again in a few years, I'll just be glad I was lucky enough to get out while I could.


----------



## moneygrower (29 Jan 2008)

The HSE will take your work ethic, your initiative and your soul, and serve it back to you as lumpy mashed potato. Good Luck


----------



## beautfan (29 Jan 2008)

Donnaahain - while you pay your own pension you are not taxed or PRSI'd until penison is deducted.  Based on the number of years you contribute you are guaranteed a certain of in your pension regardless of what happens in the markets.

In relation to the OP's question - the HSE cannot discriminate on age grounds so no questions along these lines will be asked. 

As Tricky@ posted competency based interviews will be employed. So prepare based on the Job Specification (this should have been available online when you applied or it should have been issued to you. If not request one - you are entitled to it).  Go through each area such as Planning and Orgainising, Teamwork etc. and relate all to your experience to date.

Good luck.


----------

